# lure prices update



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Look good. Email sent.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob's jigs are 100%! Highly recommended.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish they came in 1/16oz!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If enough are asking… I’ll add them to my line up…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> If enough are asking… I’ll add them to my line up…


In the shallower waters sight fishing and blind casting I like 1/16 and even as light as 1/32oz plain lead jigheads to allow the plastic to fall more realistically and slowly. Even when working deep water but wanting the jig to remain in the upper water column longer a lighter jighead is amazing. I’ll order a bulk amount and am willing to bet there are others that would like to use lighter jigheads as well. The screwlocks I use now are usually 1/32 to 1/16oz small gap short shank hooks to better fit the 2 1/2-3 1/2” plastics I use more often than the larger ones. In thick grass a smaller hook catches less trash and if it is heavy enough will not straighten even on big fish. 

Maybe others will chime in.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

DBStoots said:


> Bob's jigs are 100%! Highly recommended.


X2


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> If enough are asking… I’ll add them to my line up…


 I could use 1/16th size also. Perhaps also consider some with longer shank hooks--to use for 4"+ size baits.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

I will very rarely fish over 1/8 oz. and regularly fish 1/16 oz. when shallower or throwing lighter line.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I exclusively use Bob's jigheads and can't praise them enough. Great hooks and attention to detail on the paint jobs at a much lower price than the China sourced companies. Pair them with Wifflelures (yes still available) or gulps for fish killers.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words... and that reminds to re-order some of those Wiffles myself... This big girl in Chokoloskee Bay ate one a few years back... On one of my leadheads, of course... 









Hope she's still terrorizing the baitfish there...


----------



## Luis C (Aug 11, 2017)

Jigs look great I will send an email shortly. I hope your well Capt.Thanks


----------



## stanski06 (Oct 3, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Finally had to raise my prices for bucktail jigs and leadheads, done to custom order... Anyone needing a new info sheet, send me an email request and you'll have one by return mail... Here's a pic or two of what I'm making for anyone interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those look cool. What would you catch with those bucktails?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Learn how to fish a bucktail or a leadhead properly and you can catch fish around the world… They’re that effective.


----------



## stanski06 (Oct 3, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Learn how to fish a bucktail or a leadhead properly and you can catch fish around the world… They’re that effective.


Thank you......


----------

